# doing the dirty



## ally with fids (Aug 28, 2007)

so the tiels are almost 7 months old which means horamones.... brother and sister which means a no no and age aswell if they werent. today was the first time we have saw such behavior and it was due to the travel cage being ontop of their normal cage so its gone bye bye in the closet. so now the long road to making sure theres no hints to nest or any nesty objects.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Good luck, i hope you can calm their hormones. Maybe cover them earlier so they're getting more "night time".


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

good luck!!! I am not looking forward to when I have to deal with that.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

So hard to cover there cage seeing how big it is. I think a lot of it was the travel cage ontop of the cage because thats were the mating happened. Cage is gone from there now. If little eggies do appear They will be boiled.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I say cover them, change their cage location, change the inside of the cage, don't provide as much food (esspecially fresh things like egg,..etc). Worst case scenerio, seperate since they are related. You should be ok though!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

I really don't think its possible to move this cage lol. I have no room for it to go else were. They are seperated when i'm not home. Hugs is really nasty. Ally was whistling to him and i told her to watch her face. He runs over and grabs her nose. Well that was fine and i told her to watch out again and he runs over and grabs her lips. He all over the place today. Strutting around doing heart wings and singing at the tops of his lungs. Soon going to start spending a lot of time in his cage alone.


----------

